# Getting non-Kindle books on Kindle for iPad



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought some books in MOBI format that I transferred to my Kindle via my computer. I now have an iPad and put the Kindle app on it. I'd like to put these on my iPad. Does anyone know of a way to do this?

smwoodcrafts


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends on where you bought them. Do they have DRM? If so, then you can’t just copy them to another device.

If they don't have DRM, then it's a matter of copying them into iTunes and syncing your iPad.

If you bought them from Amazon, then just download them from your archives onto your iPad.

Mike


----------



## Wardak (Dec 16, 2009)

On my iPod Touch I email the books to myself as an attachment. From there I open the attachment and the book opens in the Kindle app.


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Depends on where you bought them. Do they have DRM? If so, then you can't just copy them to another device.
> 
> If they don't have DRM, then it's a matter of copying them into iTunes and syncing your iPad.
> 
> ...


I added a couple of books to iTunes and it didn't complain, but I can't find them in iTunes. Where are they? I don't sync anything automatically.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

How did you add the books to iTunes? They won’t get on your ipad unless you sync.


Mike


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

jmiked said:


> How did you add the books to iTunes? They won't get on your ipad unless you sync.
> 
> Mike


I did File--Add File to Library

I do sync, but I manually manage movies and music because I have sooooooo much media. I don't see anywhere for books. I didn't get an error when I added the books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Add File to Library only works for loading ePub books into iBooks. Try connecting your iPad, opening the Apps window, scroll down to the bottom to where it says File Sharing, click on Kindle, and then drag the mobi file into the window on the right. It should then load the book next time you sync.

As an alternative, you can transfer the book via Dropbox and have it put the book into the Kindle app wirelessly. Or email it to the iPad.

Mike


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wardak said:


> On my iPod Touch I email the books to myself as an attachment. From there I open the attachment and the book opens in the Kindle app.


This is what I do with my iPad when I have .mobi files. When I open the email on my iPad the attachment actually shows the Kindle for iPad symbol right next to it....It only works if the book is DRM free though.


----------

